
The garage labs of DIY gene hackers - fezz
http://fusion.net/story/285454/diy-crispr-biohackers-garage-labs/
======
fezz
“Nobody is going to be making a pathogen with E.coli and Crispr,” she later
told me. “And even if they wanted to, it would be easier to just go to
Chipotle and get the pathogen itself. Science is not having a Ph.D. That’s
just snobbery.”

